# Em corregeixes la redacció que he escrit?



## Rebecca87

Should this sentance be in the future tense?

Thanks​


----------



## Rintoul

Rebecca87 said:


> Should this sentance be in the future tense?​
> 
> 
> Thanks​


Hola !

Not necessarily. Anyway, a "sisplau" either at the beginning or the end of it will more clearly show you are requesting such correction, and that it is not a mere question


----------



## ernest_

It's correct in present tense. With a future tense it implies that that the person in question is busy at the moment, so you're asking him to correct your essay some other time, not now.


----------



## freski

_Em corregeixes_ is correct as a future. It's a present with a future sense (in this case).

And if you want to add _*si us plau* _(_please_), make sure that you write it right, not all together!


----------



## ryba

freski said:


> And if you want to add _*si us plau* _(_please_), make sure that you write it right, not all together!


Why not?


----------



## freski

ryba said:


> Why not?


Because *siusplau* and *sisplau* aren't accepted by the _*Institut d'Estudis Catalans*_ (you can try to search these words in their dictionary). _Institut d'Estudis Catalans_ is the institution who says which words are correct and which ones not.

To say *please*, you have to use _*si us plau*_ (separate) if you want to write it correctly.


----------



## ryba

Ah, efectivament, no hi és. Em sembla que acabo de perdre una oportunitat per guardar silenci... Gràcies, Freski!


----------



## freski

PS: Si arribo a saber que parles català, no em complico la vida intentant-me fer entendre amb el meu anglès d'estar per casa! He he!


----------

